# My new website



## ozmorphasis (May 26, 2011)

Hi,

I finally got my website up and running. Still quite a bit to do with it, especially in terms of posting music samples, but I'm pretty excited to have the basic framework in place. Your thoughts are as always very much appreciated:

http://www.omidzoufonoun.com

Cheers,
O


----------



## Dave Connor (May 26, 2011)

Very nice. Loved the Shostokovich. Will listen to Ravel when I get a chance.


----------



## ozmorphasis (May 27, 2011)

Thanks David! I really appreciate the kind words and especially your taking the time to look and listen. That Shostakovich performance remains one of the most moving musical experiences that I've been part of. Amazing musicians, phenomenal acoustics, a favorite piece of music, and many of my closest friends and family among the audience members present. 

O


----------



## Dave Connor (May 28, 2011)

Sounds like a great experience. Shostakovich is one of the more narrative composers much like his hero Mahler. Quite a depth to the man I would say. Certainly a favorite of mine. I'm sure there's nothing quite like playing his music live with an orchestra of such quality and in a favorable acoustical environment. Very nicely done. I am going to visit the page again for sure.


----------



## re-peat (May 29, 2011)

Very nice indeed, Omid. And congratulations on all your musical activities and achievements!
Really convincing rendition of the Ravel as well (a long-time favourite of mine) and you're right about the pianist: totally brilliant. Not completely sure about some of the brass players though (is it my ears or are they not always entirely in tune?), but on the whole: very exciting and most enjoyable performance.
And many might disagree (especially those who like to hear works such as these performed in large, reverberant spaces), but I also really, really love the way these works are recorded: rather dry and intimate (and yet with a real depth to it), and offering an exceptionnaly clear view into the orchestration. I've heard little details in this version which I had never heard before. So, thanks for that as well!
Bookmarked.

_


----------



## Ashermusic (May 29, 2011)

I've written it a million times but Omid has proven it again on his site: there is nothing like the real thing, samples, even the best of them, are a pale imitation.

Nice site, O.


----------



## ozmorphasis (May 29, 2011)

Wow guys! Thanks so much for the kind words, it means a lot coming from you (Jay, Re-peat, Dave)!

The room was the renovated Newman Hall at USC, which is great sounding and definitely more of a chamber music hall, so it retains a lot of intimacy. Scott Sedillo, the engineer has gone on to record at Disney Hall for orchestral recordings, and just does a great job.

Yes, indeed some of the brass playing is out of tune. I put the orchestra together myself in this case, and it was a mixed bag, with some amazing LA string players, some really good winds, and a few dips in playing ability here and there for some instruments.

Again, thanks for taking the time and for the encouraging words.

O


----------



## Craig Sharmat (May 30, 2011)

Very impressive site. I look forward to hearing your original work.


----------



## ozmorphasis (Jun 2, 2011)

Craig Sharmat @ Mon May 30 said:


> Very impressive site. I look forward to hearing your original work.



Thanks so much Craig! Means a lot coming from you!

O


----------

